# Advice wanted - relocating from Vic to NSW/QLD



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate you just described Hervey Bay as long as work is not a factor, I've been around Oz twice and the best climate in Australia is from say Coffs Harbour to Bundaberg, Hervey Bay has about 6 weeks of coolish weather and about 6 weeks of sticky other than that it's pretty mild.
I came here from Albury/Wodonga here I lived for 25years.
Brrr I don't miss the cold. I miss the Trout fishing though  
http://www.weatherzone.com.au/climate/s ... e&lc=40405
Ticks all the boxes and you will get a really flash house or a nice bit of land for the money.
But the prettiest coastline in Australia belongs to the South Coast from about Kiama down to Eden, IMO.
Good Luck there are many beautiful places and each has their unique appeal.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Gee Mike the snook at cleeland will breed out of control and the whole eco system will go out of wack


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Our family relocated to Port Macquarie 9 years ago...and havent looked back from freezing or baking Bendigo Vic.

4 bedroom house here close to the water, $450-500k. Im 3 km away from it, though at the top of a ridge so have water views.

Big enough population to support good schools both public and private.

Employment here is harder to find, best moving with a job, rather than looking once here.

Port is located on the Hastings river, so good safe estuary and off shore. 20 mins south is Camden Haven river system and 2 large shallow salt water lakes attached to the river system.

45-60 mins north is SWR, mecca if your after gamefish that can be targeted from a kayak...see Grant Ashwell's reports.

9yrs ago we decided a sea change was in store, Brother in law lives at Harvey Bay, so we flew to Sydney and drove the coast over 2 weeks to Hervey Bay. !st choice...Yamba...though too small to support our employment needs and crazy busy in holidays. 2nd choice..Port Macquarie.

Good luck on your endeavours of choosing a location


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Plenty of good fishing around Coffs Harbour to Balina area.

Like Steve said we are full in QLD :twisted:


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I live at Belmont 20 minute south of Newcastle or a hour north or Sydney, Lot of schools around, close to the beach and lake I can walk to either and got our own Belmont hospital with the john hunter only 15 minute away and shops are close and houses are pretty cheap.
But If i was moving myself i would up move the coast another hour or two for the warmer water and better fishing


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

wherever it is make sure theres a big spare room, or a nice flat grassy backyard, or even just a couple of decent treess about 12-14 foot apart.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

mingle said:


> Anything wrong with Tin Can Bay or Rainbow Beach?


Sandflies!!!!


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

bildad said:


> But the prettiest coastline in Australia belongs to the South Coast from about Kiama down to Eden, IMO.
> Good Luck there are many beautiful places and each has their unique appeal.


even a Qld'er is agreeing with what I have been saying for years 

so many places to fish and sail, rivers, lakes and easy access to the ocean. We still have enough of a seasonal change to make you feel at home but its mild rather than freezing in winter and sweaty in summer. But like most other places bring your work with you as finding work can be hard. Your house budget will get you somewhere closer to opulence than bare minimum and towns like Batemans Bay are small enough to be cosy but big enough to have all the necessities like schools etc...

cheers from a happy south-coaster

John


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with billpat, coffs to ballina 
Estuary fishing whiting to jacks 
Offshore snapper to mackerel marlin and cobia 
The best bass rivers anywhere 
3 hours west and you are looking at trout redfin yellowbelly and cod
The best climate on the east coast 
Good schools and hospitals
And big enough that work isn't hard to find if you look. 
Just my two bobs worth. 
Phil


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

We're so full they change the spelling of our state


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

mingle said:


> Anything wrong with Tin Can Bay or Rainbow Beach?


if you wanted good schools etc, you're best bet to be close to those 2 would be the sunny coast i'm guessing. they are really nice places up there, but i don't think there would be much up there in the way of kids entertainment etc.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Nuts - I had a back yard when I was young and not much more and I was always entertained. It's funny how people expect other people/government/councils, etc. to provide entertainment for their kids nowadays.

Not having a go at you personally champ as I don't know you but it's just a general observation of lots of people's expectations nowadays.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

WayneD said:


> Nuts - I had a back yard when I was young and not much more and I was always entertained. It's funny how people expect other people/government/councils, etc. to provide entertainment for their kids nowadays.
> 
> Not having a go at you personally champ as I don't know you but it's just a general observation of lots of people's expectations nowadays.


haha yeah man i hear ya, i grew up in kingaroy in the late 80's, early 90's, we had our backyards and our bikes and we made use of the school yards on weekends n our mates farms haha

it was just a general observation, especially working at an insurance company and parents are putting their 8-9yr old kids iphone 5's on their insurance policy....


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mingle said:


> Anything wrong with Tin Can Bay or Rainbow Beach?


ming, the beach shack we always rent came on the market at rainbow and they rang to see if i was interested. at $750 k the answer was a definite no. rainbows way overpriced and your kids would face a 45 minute bus trip to and from high school at tin can bay.

byrons overpriced.

lennox heads, brunswick heads, nambucca heads. they're all nice spots.
i would have said the tweed but prices are bad there as well.especially on the water.

i really rate lennox heads as a great undiscovered spot but dont know about schools etc.


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

bildad said:


> But the prettiest coastline in Australia belongs to the South Coast from about Kiama down to Eden, IMO.
> Good Luck there are many beautiful places and each has their unique appeal.


Hear...hear. The fishing ain't bad either. We see plenty of "mexican number plates" here in Mollymook. It is a great place to live, a good place to bring up kids ( been here 24 years moved from Sydney ) brought up two boys...one's in the Royal Engineers..., the other is still finishing year 12......consistent work is always a problem here, particularly in building. You'll buy a decent home close to the water for $ 650-$850. There's hospitals & doctors ....blah,blah........But we have a beautiful escarpment & national parks just 20 minutes west of Ulladulla, the finest beaches & with scattered rocky headlands, several fantastic estuaries with flatties the size of small crocs, bream that 'll tow your kayak .....and if you like blue water fishing, there's the shelf, .......not far from Canberra, not far from Sydney ( 2 hours driving ) and the weather is well "south coastish"
our winters are mild ( little bit of frost in the mornings out of town ) pleasant when there's no southerly/southwesterly blowing and summer is bearable 25-32 with a few hot days and in recent years a bit more humid.....people are generally friendly...( I better shut up, I might even stay in the area! and not move to Qld )


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

The Sunshine Coast QLD love it


----------



## DocTas (Mar 30, 2012)

We(Myself,Wife, 2xkids) have just moved from Tassie to Gladstone, QLD. I had work lined up so that's where we ended up. Yes it is an industrial town but there's plenty of work and enough population to support a number of schools. There are nice waterfront/beach areas not far out of town(Boyne Island/Tannum sands) and schools out there too. We got a place in Gladstone itself(renter) as we took what we could get when we got here but I reckon we'll move to Tannum area at the end of lease. We just drove up with camper trailer in tow and camped at a caravan park until we got a house, prior to that we'd never been here. We've been here a couple months so haven't endured a summer yet but the weather has been great and consistent so far(compared to unpredictable Tassie), around mid 20s every day.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

DocTas said:


> We(Myself,Wife, 2xkids) have just moved from Tassie to Gladstone, QLD. I had work lined up so that's where we ended up. Yes it is an industrial town but there's plenty of work and enough population to support a number of schools. There are nice waterfront/beach areas not far out of town(Boyne Island/Tannum sands) and schools out there too. We got a place in Gladstone itself(renter) as we took what we could get when we got here but I reckon we'll move to Tannum area at the end of lease. We just drove up with camper trailer in tow and camped at a caravan park until we got a house, prior to that we'd never been here. We've been here a couple months so haven't endured a summer yet but the weather has been great and consistent so far(compared to unpredictable Tassie), around mid 20s every day.


Man are you in for a shock.


----------



## DocTas (Mar 30, 2012)

If you mean weather, I've worked in Port Hedland, WA, not sure how the family will go with the heat though.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

After Port Hedland, it can only improve


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nimbin, Northern NSW - best place to stand a chance of beating your hippy PB


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

DocTas said:


> If you mean weather, I've worked in Port Hedland, WA, not sure how the family will go with the heat though.


Just a bit of tongue in cheek there, It's not too bad in Gladstone especially if you have lived in Port Headland, family might feel the pinch a bit.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in the process of weighing up moves at the moment. A few things have lined up (wife's about to finish uni, Canberra's economy and real estate is about to hit the skids) and now would be perfect time for us to uproot and go somewhere more lifestyle friendly.

The one place that keeps on pricking my ears is Tathra.

I think moving that far north is mental Mingle. There's much better options on the South Coast.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

koich said:


> The one place that keeps on pricking my ears is Tathra.


I met* Darryl Braithwaite on the steps to the Tathra hamburger shop in 1982. He's still talking about it. Howzat?

*walked past


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeJJnLMAADFfgAAQQGd/UBypUIA/797gMAD1rMNTJJ+pP1R4k9QNA0yGgaejUGphNFPU8ppoyAaDQGgA0KnlPTJNGCaHoQwBMQYOU3A3kAYup2C1hiGF5QHm/CEUe97N6DX3IcVQTRptKRklENYqynUtJlWJBjt+JXpCPTgK48RzIWW3Zl+vbmLgIjKY0BgK36Wdvo+bI9pFadznItASgOCPCXNtmmOdTg15j9hMM65OY+kheuih+DwY2RdIMUKipCyawDqRjzsD0IrbT1RcpKrpKoKWM6iEMr5fKvpfhRseYFoDJKumwgM9c6l9zxHkCytSUjV6TQEgZnMSkYcwfmBR9yMJIDDGrQ/4u5IpwoSHEkzlmA==


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Redcliffe Peninsula!

Jimbo


----------

